# Carlton low pro Ripping chain



## phred45 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everybody,
Bailey's doesn't have the Carlton low pro ripping chain anymore:msp_confused:
I need to use my Stilh 250 for first cuts. I know it's a small saw but the best I can do. The longest bar I can get for it is 18" and .325 not 3/8. 

Do you have any suggestions what chain would be good for first cuts?


----------



## BobL (Mar 2, 2011)

phred45 said:


> Hi everybody,
> Bailey's doesn't have the Carlton low pro ripping chain anymore:msp_confused:
> I need to use my Stilh 250 for first cuts. I know it's a small saw but the best I can do. The longest bar I can get for it is 18" and .325 not 3/8.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions what chain would be good for first cuts?


 
What do you mean by first cuts?


----------



## phred45 (Mar 2, 2011)

BobL said:


> What do you mean by first cuts?


 
Oh yes, I forgot you all use slabbing rails. I use the mini mill to cut a flat surface and then put on the alaskan.


----------



## mtngun (Mar 2, 2011)

It's still shown on their website. Bailey's - WoodlandPro 30LR Ripping Chainsaw Chain


----------



## phred45 (Mar 3, 2011)

mtngun said:


> It's still shown on their website. Bailey's - WoodlandPro 30LR Ripping Chainsaw Chain


 
Thanks Mtngun, I didn't know that Woodland was made by Carlton. The bar is 0.325 not 3/8 and the 30LR is 3/8. Does anybody make a .325 ripping chain or do I have to learn to grind down from another chain. If so what would be a good chain to use?


----------



## mtngun (Mar 3, 2011)

phred45 said:


> Thanks Mtngun, I didn't know that Woodland was made by Carlton. The bar is 0.325 not 3/8 and the 30LR is 3/8. Does anybody make a .325 ripping chain or do I have to learn to grind down from another chain. If so what would be a good chain to use?


No such thing as 325 ripping chain, unfortunately. 

1st choice is a non-safety semi-chisel, like Carlton K1C (0.050 gage) or K3C (0.063 gage). It's pretty hard to find because most of the 325 chain on the market is either safety chain or else full chisel. Northwood saws carries loops in certain sizes, but they also carry the safety crap, so make sure you get the K#C.

You can either regrind it to 10 degrees or else use it as-is and live with the rougher cut.

I *think* Northwood is a sponsor so hopefully I won't get in trouble for posting the link.
Carlton saw chain .325"

2nd choice would be non-safety full chisel, which you can get from Baileys.


----------



## DRB (Mar 3, 2011)

I was thinking of using this on my 365

Although I think you need to use a narrow kerf bar.

Bailey's - WoodlandPro 20NK Chainsaw Chain


----------



## hamish (Mar 13, 2011)

mtngun said:


> No such thing as 325 ripping chain, unfortunately.
> 
> .



Take a look at Oregon 95R .325x0.50


----------



## mtngun (Mar 13, 2011)

hamish said:


> Take a look at Oregon 95R .325x0.50


Hey, thanks for the tip. I wasn't aware that it was on the market. 

Bailey's lists it, but says you have to call for availability ..... that doesn't sound good.

That would only work for small saws though, since the 120cc saws use an 0.063" gage bar.


----------

